# SSD - Wieviel Speicherplatz?



## Sace (29. März 2010)

Hallo Community!

Spiele mit dem Gedanken, mir eine SSD - Karte zu holen, die aber prinzipiell nur für's Betriebssystem da sein soll.

Jetzt meine Frage:

Wieviel GB brauch ich denn da auf der SSD? Und generell, wieviel nimmt das BS ein? Hätte mir Windows 7 64bit Home Premium vorgestellt. Also es soll wirklich nur das rauf und evtl. 1-2 wichtige Programme, wo mir jetzt aber keine spontan einfallen. 

Und grad noch ne Frage:

Laufen Spiele schneller, wenn man sie auf eine SSD - Karte speichert?

Als Main-HDD hätte ich mir eine Samsung F3 mit 500 GB vorgestellt.

Danke schon mal für eure Antworten!


----------



## robbe (29. März 2010)

In deinem Fall sollten 60GB reichen, vorrausgesetzt es kommt wirklich nicht viel mehr als das BS und nen paar Programme drauf. Win 7 brauch glaube irgendwas zwischen 15 und 20GB, dann hast du immer noch was für einige Programme frei. Allerdings solltest du die SSD nich bis zum Rand vollstopfen.
Das Spiele schneller laufen (mehr fps) bezweifle ich, aber du wirst kürzere Ladezeiten haben.

Es reicht übrigens, wenn du es nur SSD nennst, mit -karte hinten dran sieht das komisch aus.


----------



## Sace (29. März 2010)

OK. Dann sag ich nur noch SSD. 

Na ja, aber wenn du meinst, dass das BS Windows 7 nur zw. 15-20GB Platz braucht und andere Programme meist nicht größer als 5 GB sind, dann würde doch auch eine 32 GB reichen?

Was muss denn alles vom Betriebssystem rauf bzw. was nimmt denn da 15-20GB Platz ein?


----------



## Folterknecht (29. März 2010)

Hi!

Alles unter 40 GB ist meiner Ansicht nach zumindest für WIN7 (~20 GB) zu klein, da man eine SSD maximal bis zu 80% füllen sollte (mehr führt zu Performanceverlusten). 
Außerdem achte darauf, daß die SSD Trim unterstützt.


Gruß

Folterknecht


----------



## robbe (29. März 2010)

Folterkecht hat recht. 32 GB sind definitiv zu knapp. Was da im BS 15-20GB einnimmt? Keine Ahnung, da musst du schon Microsoft fragen.


----------



## Sash (29. März 2010)

also mein os nimmt 32gb ein. und da sind keine tools oder so drauf, nur das reine mit os mit allen bisher erschienen patches. also nimm min 60gb..


----------



## mickythebeagle (29. März 2010)

mann sollte ja auch den lieben guten alten temp ordner und die pagefile.sys nicht vergessen.
Also 60 GB sollten es dann schon sein


----------



## brennmeister0815 (29. März 2010)

Meine Erfahrungs-Empfehlung: 2.5" Corsair 64GB Nova Series SATA
Ausreichend Platz, schnell genug für alle Anwendungen/Spiele, läuft bei mir perfekt unter Win 7 Prof. 64-Bit.
Noch Fragen? 
P.S. Als Datenbunker diese: 3.5" Samsung F2 EcoGreen 1500GB HD154UI 5400U/m
Fertsch.


----------



## Ska1i (29. März 2010)

Die Intel 80GB SSD hat recht gut abgeschnitten. Sollte für Windoof und ein paar Programme reichen, evtl. sogar Spiele. Die Schreibraten sind im Vergleich zu anderen SSD aber "schlecht" (80MB/s). Aber da du Windoof und Programme nur einmal installierst, solltest du viel Freude an den 220MB/s Leserate haben  Und TRIM wird auch unterstützt!

Mein Freundeskreis ist jedenfalls begeistert und ich überlege auch sie mir anzuschaffen!


----------



## DAEF13 (29. März 2010)

Ich würde, wenn nur das Betriebssystem drauf soll, 64GB oder mehr nehmen, da ich meine Festplatte in 3 Partitionen ,Daten, Programme und BS aufgeteilt habe und die 50GB Partition schon sehr knapp ist.
Bedenke auch, dass Windows gerne Wiederherstellungspunkte erstellt


----------



## Sace (29. März 2010)

Ok, erstmal danke für eure zahlreichen Antworten! 

Da ich aber nicht so der Ober-Pro bin, habe ich doch noch ein paar Fragen. 

1. Was ist Trim? 
2. Partitionen? Ist das, wenn man durch ein spezielles Programm die SSD in mehrere Sektoren unterteilt? Kann das auch ein Laie?  Und wie speicher ich die Programme da rauf? Gibt es Zielordner?

1,5 TB sind mir zuviel, das brauch ich niemals. 500GB reichen völlig für Spiele, Filme, Musik etc. 


EDIT: Mein lieber Scholli, die Karten sind teuer.


----------



## DAEF13 (29. März 2010)

TRIM sorgt dafür, dass das Problem von SSD's, der Datenmüll, die Schreibleistung der Chips nicht absinken lässt.
Partitionen gaukeln dem Betriebssystem ja mehrere Festplatten vor, aber bei deiner SSD würde ich es lassen und nur das Betreibssystem und keine anderen (großen) Programme drauf zu machen.

Wenn su unbedingt partitionieren möchtest, dann kannst du es am Anfang der Windows Installation machen. Wie man es nach der Installation macht, habe ich jetzt grade nicht im Kopf, aber hier werden die anderen die sicher auch helfen können.


----------



## Sace (29. März 2010)

DAEF13 schrieb:


> TRIM sorgt dafür, dass das Problem von SSD's, der Datenmüll, die Schreibleistung der Chips nicht absinken lässt.
> Partitionen gaukeln dem Betriebssystem ja mehrere Festplatten vor, aber bei deiner SSD würde ich es lassen und nur das Betreibssystem und keine anderen (großen) Programme drauf zu machen.
> 
> Wenn su unbedingt partitionieren möchtest, dann kannst du es am Anfang der Windows Installation machen. Wie man es nach der Installation macht, habe ich jetzt grade nicht im Kopf, aber hier werden die anderen die sicher auch helfen können.




Alles klar, danke. 

Und warum würdest du nur das BS auf die SSD raufpacken?
Ich hab in einem vorherigen Beitrag gelesen, dass man SSD's fast ganz auslasten muss/sollte, damit es zu keinen Performance-Verlusten kommt. ??


----------



## robbe (29. März 2010)

Nach der Installation sollte man es immer noch in der Datenträgerverwaltung machen können. Aber wie DAEF13 schon gesagt hat, wenn du die SSD nur fürs Sys nutzt, brauchst du eigentlich nicht partitionieren.




Sace schrieb:


> Alles klar, danke.
> 
> Und warum würdest du nur das BS auf die SSD raufpacken?
> Ich hab in einem vorherigen Beitrag gelesen, dass man SSD's fast ganz  auslasten muss/sollte, damit es zu keinen Performance-Verlusten kommt.  ??


Auf keinen Fall ganz voll machen, da passiert das genaue Gegenteil, die Performance sinkt rapide. Immer mindestens 20% frei lassen.
Es bringt nun mal den größeten Geschwindigkeitsvorteil wenn das BS und die wichtigsten Programme drauf sind. Bei Spielen, Filmen und anderen daten bringt ne SSD kaum was.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (29. März 2010)

Meine SSD habe ich in 2 Partitionen unterteilt. Eine ist 20 GB groß und die andere ist 55 GB groß. Auf ihr liegt einmal Win 7 und einmal Ubuntu. Und auf beiden liegen auch nur Programme da Etwas anderes nicht von der Geschwindigkeit profitiert.


----------



## Sace (29. März 2010)

Alles klar, dann mach ich's so. 

Danke an alle!


----------



## Folterknecht (29. März 2010)

Hi!

Da mir scheint, daß Du was SSds angeht noch ziemlich "unbeleckt" bist, empfehle ich Dir folgenden Artikel zu SSDs und Win7:

PC-Experience - Das IT-Portal für Tests, Artikel und Problemlösungen - | Windows 7 Tipps und Tutorials : | Windows 7: SSD Optimierungen und FAQs


Gruß

Folterknecht


----------



## Sace (30. März 2010)

Folterknecht schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Da mir scheint, daß Du was SSds angeht noch ziemlich "unbeleckt" bist, empfehle ich Dir folgenden Artikel zu SSDs und Win7:
> 
> ...




Ohje, das sagt mir auf den ersten Blick ja so gut wie gar nichts. 
Werde mich aber damit beschäftigen. 

Danke!


----------



## Folterknecht (30. März 2010)

Sace schrieb:


> Ohje, das sagt mir auf den ersten Blick ja so gut wie gar nichts.




Genau sowas dacht ich mir schon, deswegen der Link - zwecks Fortbildung


----------



## Meph (2. April 2010)

robbe schrieb:


> Immer mindestens 20% frei lassen.



Kann man, um diese 20% einzuhalten, auch einfach ne RAW-Partition erstellen, die genau 20% von der SSD-Größe hat?




...Warum klingen SSDs so verdammt verlockend?^^


----------



## robbe (2. April 2010)

Ich denk mal, das müsste gehn, weiß es aber nicht 100%ig.


----------

